# In Case You Were Wondering... (Bias Desktop first impressions)



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 10, 2014)

I suppose I should count myself lucky for having been selected with a download/purchase code for Bias Desktop. I got my hands on it yesterday, and since have spent several hours with the demo. Below are my first impressions:

*Overall: *Mixed

*Synopsis:* Bias Desktop offers the same top-quality modeling that many know and love from the iOS version- but not much else.

*Pros:* Easily one of the best-quality guitar/bass amp modelling across any platform, very high degree of customization down to the semi-component level

*Cons:* With so few features compared to other PC/Mac modellers, it may not be worth the asking price

*What Is Bias Desktop?* Bias Desktop is Positive Grid's foray into PC/Mac amp modelling. Bias is two things: 1) an amp simulator, and 2) a cab simulator- *nothing else*. Bias _does not_ include effects models (i.e. overdrive pedals, delay, modulation, ect). That said, what Bias does do, it does extremely well. Instead of being given specific amp models, Bias offers you amp components that you can tweak to create your own amps. The factory amp models are actually just presets using these components. The $99 version offers the basic Bias components, while the $199 version adds three expansion packs and the amp matching module (discussed later). Each of these expansions adds a new preamp and power amp you can tweak and use in the component chain.

Bias also offers a selection of speaker cab models for guitar and bass in addition to two (yes, only two) microphone models. You can pick what speaker cabinet to use and which microphone, as well as where the microphone is positioned. There is also room reverb available.

Just like the iOS versions, Bias includes the ToneCloud. This is where you can demo, comment on, and share presets with other users.

One feature new to the desktop version is the amp matching module, which will analyze a tone from a source sound file and try to match your tone in Bias to what it hears. I confess that I was not able to try this feature, since it's only available in the $199 Bias Professional version and not in the demo.

*My First Impressions*

I was excited to open the demo and start chugging away. The interface is familiar- indeed, it feels like a direct port from the iOS versions. While I was pleased with the interface and the sound quality, I was also disappointed that Bias desktop offered nothing new. I certainly was not motivated to pay $99 for a $19.99 app I have on my iPhone (and paid only $9.99 when it was on sale). The expansion packs and amp matching do not justify the extra $100 in the Bias Professional price tag.

*Verdict

*While Bias desktop offers one of the best amp/cab modelers on the market, I will not be buying it. I would readily recommend it to anyone looking for a top-quality amp modeler for PC/Mac that _*does not have an iPhone or iPad *_and isn't planning to get one. To anyone who has an iOS device or already has the iOS version of Bias, I *cannot* recommend it.

Speaking strictly for the PC/Mac platform, for the price of Bias' basic version I can buy Peavey's ReValver 4 and get an even greater level of amp customization (literally at the component level). For that price I'll get many things Bias doesn't offer: pedal/rack effect models, higher quality speaker cab models, and Peavey's ACT modeling.

I don't know if Positive Grid has more content and features planned for Bias Desktop, but as it stands now there's no reason for me to pay for it.

*Afterword*

I would be remiss if I did not end this review by saying that I love what Positive Grid has done in the past. They put out quality products and actually listen to their customers. What they did with JamUp/Bias integration was pure genius and a wish come true for their customers. That's why I'm so baffled at their first PC offering. While bringing Bias to the PC shows their characteristic empathy with their customer base, I honestly expected more features for the prices they are asking- _especially_ when you size them up to the competition.

*EDIT:* I stand corrected. Peavey's ACT cloning doesn't match amp tones per se. It does have a similar function for guitar pickup/acoustic modeling and profiling.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 10, 2014)

Pretty much what I figured. I see no reason to pay for this when I have BIAS and JamUp on my phone and iPad with even more customization utilizing the FX in JamUp. 

Thanks man...baffled here by their marketing. I've seen BIAS on sale for $4.99 recently...makes no sense to me why they're pricing this so high. 

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 10, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> ...baffled here by their marketing.


So much this. I don't understand the pricing for one, but also it's apparently invite-only? (At least for now.) Which I find strange.

The tone-matching would make it really tempting, but I wasn't that wowed by Fluff's demos of it. Not sure that it gets any closer than I could on my own, although it is quicker.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 10, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> I see no reason to pay for this when I have BIAS and JamUp on my phone and iPad with even more customization utilizing the FX in JamUp.
> 
> ...baffled here by their marketing. I've seen BIAS on sale for $4.99 recently...makes no sense to me why they're pricing this so high.



Exactly- on both points.

I think I can understand where they were coming from with the pricing. They tried to put it in the same field as other PC/Mac modelers. What it looks like they didn't account for was the feature set you get for that price with other PC modelers.

I'm just looking forward to how they can expand Bias (and *cough* JamUp *cough*) on the PC platform, where computing power is much more robust than on mobile platforms.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Oct 10, 2014)

An excellent review... I have iOS Bias and Jamup and it's an excellent tool ( except I haven't been able to find an interface I am truly happy with as yet)

I must admit, when I saw the pricing of the desktop version I thought "they have either added tons of stuff or miss placed the decimal point in the ads"

Form your (well layer out and informative) review, it seems the latter is the case...


----------



## glpg80 (Oct 10, 2014)

It's the case with any software company. Low level pricing for introduction and once everyone is on board, price hike. Don't be surprised if they price hike the apple versions in the future, either.

They are a business. Their quality of amplifiers is up there with high dollar modelers, albeit I don't get the reason why jam-up isn't integrated and improved.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 10, 2014)

Good objective review. I was so pumped for this... until I saw the price tag. It's twice as high as I thought it would be, with no more greater features. They may have a hard time selling this, so if anything I'd wait until there's a sale.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 10, 2014)

I am on the other side of the fence for this. I have the Pro version that I have been testing this week and I absolutely love it! I'm playing around with the tone matching piece and it is a lot of fun and really does a great job. I'm not as much a fan of the cabs but they are workable. I use Two-Notes WOS III for my cabs. I still am not happy with the price on it but I like it enough that I returned my Kemper. There will be lots of development for this and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Fretless (Oct 10, 2014)

I personally found the demo almost completely unusable. The time where you can play between gaps in audio is so short that it is really hard to hear anything harmonically.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fretless said:


> I personally found the demo almost completely unusable. The time where you can play between gaps in audio is so short that it is really hard to hear anything harmonically.



Hmm, I didn't have that issue. For me, it would periodically bypass all processing and show a splash screen saying "demo version", but it was every few minutes or so.


----------



## Fretless (Oct 10, 2014)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Hmm, I didn't have that issue. For me, it would periodically bypass all processing and show a splash screen saying "demo version", but it was every few minutes or so.



For me it was every 10 seconds with the splash. I don't know if they changed it, but I wasn't the only experiencing that.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Oct 11, 2014)

I bought the full version a few days ago and love it. I have the iOS version, but being able to record in my DAW and hear it through my monitors is a huge plus to me. I'm not sure if it's reeeeaaally worth the $150 price tag.. But I'm happy with it and don't regret my purchase.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 11, 2014)

Kristianx510 said:


> I bought the full version a few days ago and love it. I have the iOS version, but being able to record in my DAW and hear it through my monitors is a huge plus to me. I'm not sure if it's reeeeaaally worth the $150 price tag.. But I'm happy with it and don't regret my purchase.



Agreed. It also eliminates another cable input. Instead of running it off of my iPad and into my interface, I just need to fire up my DAW, start the plugin and go. 

I also like the fact that if you need a slight change in sound, you don't need to do any re-amping. It's there as a plugin and you simply adjust it as needed to fit the mix on the fly. To me, that is a great piece to have. My computer has a ton of memory, plenty of cores and space. I have no need for an external device other than the Two-Notes Live box when I want to get my real amp onto a few tracks and that is super easy with that as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2014)

glpg80 said:


> It's the case with any software company. Low level pricing for introduction and once everyone is on board, price hike. Don't be surprised if they price hike the apple versions in the future, either.
> 
> They are a business. Their quality of amplifiers is up there with high dollar modelers, albeit I don't get the reason why jam-up isn't integrated and improved.



The huge price gap also is pretty common between iOS and desktop programs, from what I've seen. The iOS apps usually range from $10 - $20 while the desktops programs can range from $100 - $200. I know this is the case for Amplitube and Overloud, and in a way, the same case for Peavey's stuff.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Oct 13, 2014)

PBGas said:


> I still am not happy with the price on it but I like it enough that I returned my Kemper.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 13, 2014)

Yup. Wanted to save some $$$ as well and had a 30 day return policy. 

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


>



If you weren't a touring guitarist and had software that did basically the same thing, why keep the expensive thing around?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 13, 2014)

I got my invite code the other day. I was planning on getting it when I first signed up and was expecting the price to be higher than it is when I originally took the survey. However, in the time that I have taken the survey I've gotten Revalver 4 (very nice upgrade over 3) for $50. When all the videos of Bias desktop started coming out, I was excited....then disappointed. The tone matching feature is pretty weak sounding. I was really stoked to be able to setup my amp and mics, then tone match it so I could put my mic stands away and not have to worry about them being bumped into. But none of the tone matching videos have been good. Each one sounds very different from the source tone. So, I decided I have no need for the Pro version if I'm not going to use their tone matching feature. Then I decided I really have no need for the Desktop version, either. I have Bias on my phone and I got that for $5 on the first day of release. I love it. But, I also got Revalver for $50 and it sounds great. And I'd really only be using the amp sims for tracking DIs on the go. For final tones I have my amps and mics at home. So, no Bias desktop for me.


----------



## decreebass (Oct 13, 2014)

How is the latency?

I feel like I'm the only one that can't stand even a TINY amount of latency which basically ruins any of these iOS or PC/Mac emulators. I suppose it wouldn't be bad for re-amping or whatever, but I certainly couldn't jam and practice if the note I played didn't sound out for even a few miliseconds after I played it.


----------



## aprilia4life (Oct 13, 2014)

decreebass said:


> How is the latency?
> 
> I feel like I'm the only one that can't stand even a TINY amount of latency which basically ruins any of these iOS or PC/Mac emulators. I suppose it wouldn't be bad for re-amping or whatever, but I certainly couldn't jam and practice if the note I played didn't sound out for even a few miliseconds after I played it.



Massive +1. I have been bitten before by latency, and also can't stand it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 13, 2014)

the latency is about what you'd expect for any other modeler. that is- the latency is more dependant on your interface/computer specs than the software.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 13, 2014)

Yep. It's dependent on your computer and interface. I don't have any latency on my Quartet as long as I don't have TONS of instances of plugins running. I can usually run a buffer size of 64 if I am only running a few plugins. I usually run it at 128 so I can run more plugins with my amp sims. Like WOS III and a few other things. 

Going along with what I said earlier. I would totally be willing to spend the $99 if I didn't have Revalver 4 already or any other amp sim to use while tracking DIs. I think $99 would be worth the higher quality amp sim in that scenario. It does sort of suck that they don't have the Jamup effects included, though.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you weren't a touring guitarist and had software that did basically the same thing, why keep the expensive thing around?



This is exactly why. Thank you! I play a few gigs every few months and I take my EVH combo with me and my Torpedo live or I simply take the iPad with Bias if there isn't enough space. Sure....I could take the Kemper but then it becomes almost redundant. I do a lot of private contract work from home and the setup now with Bias desktop and the WOS-III stuff from Two-Notes works great for me. 

Really happy with this setup at this point.


----------



## op1e (Oct 13, 2014)

They need to just make a preamp already. It cant be that hard to throw a dual core cpu and solid state drive into a rackmount. The competition's newest offering is 5 years in the rear view right now (ya, you Line 6). Digitech gave up 2 years before that. 11R is getting dated by a few years. Every major company is now chasing the Kmart digital combo market and the only alternative now is over 2k. Price it slightly under 1k and it would fly off the shelves with all the hype they have right now, all while not hurting the app market they have.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2014)

They'd probably need to outsource a company since they're solely software. Studio Devil had to do the same thing. Avid got away with the Eleven Rack because they've been known to also make hardware.


----------



## decreebass (Oct 14, 2014)

JPhoenix19 said:


> the latency is about what you'd expect for any other modeler. that is- the latency is more dependant on your interface/computer specs than the software.


 
I wish I could agree. I think the technology simply isn't there. I have a pimped out Mac Mini and the best I've been able to achieve is a passable tone with amplitube: VERY low latency, but latency nonetheless. It just gets worse from there on my iPad 3rd gen and iPhone 5. Again, it's passable if auditioning tones or playing slow stuff, but once you start trying to pick up the pace and practice fast 64th note runs, it turns into soup sandwich, no matter how few other programs I'm running.

But I haven't lost all hope...

I have the iRig HD - What am I doing wrong? I've watched YouTube vids and people seem to love it and are able to get amazing tones and play fast tight passages with no trouble. And if you think about it, it should be this way - after all, I doubt an Pod HD500 has more processing power than my Mac Mini (granted it has fewer tasks to manage, but still...).

Maybe someone could enlighten me on their EXACT setup - or exactly what settings my iPad should be set to in order to minimize latency. Thanks!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 14, 2014)

decreebass said:


> I wish I could agree. I think the technology simply isn't there. I have a pimped out Mac Mini and the best I've been able to achieve is a passable tone with amplitube: VERY low latency, but latency nonetheless. It just gets worse from there on my iPad 3rd gen and iPhone 5. Again, it's passable if auditioning tones or playing slow stuff, but once you start trying to pick up the pace and practice fast 64th note runs, it turns into soup sandwich, no matter how few other programs I'm running.
> 
> But I haven't lost all hope...
> 
> ...



I have the irig HD and the first gen positive grid plug. I use the plug at work and the irig HD at home. I run them into my iPhone 4s and have NEVER had latency issues. 

I use to run a stock Mac Mini dual core i5 with 4gb of ram and never had issues with Revalver 3. Or any other amp sim. I ran them in Studio One 2 Pro and Pro Tools 10. I currently have a quad core i7 Macbook Pro with 8gb of ram and can run about 4 instances of Revalver 4, each with their own TwoNotes WOS III plugin and Slate VCC with a buffer size of 128. Anymore than that and it starts to pop and click at me. The only way I'd get latency is if I increased the buffer size up way higher. Also, since I'm using Pro Tools 10, all my plugins are running at 32 bit which means I'm only using 4gb out of the 8 I have available. 

Have you tried adjusting the buffer size in your DAW on your Mac Mini? Latency also depends on the interface. I'm running a Quartet which is usb 2.0, but it has no noticeable latency. Even my Apogee One interface has no noticeable latency.

The only time I ever have latency is if I increase the buffer size to the max 1048 or whatever. But, I never track at that buffer size. I only increase it that high when I'm starting to mix and want to use more plugins. It frees up more room for your RAM at the cost of more latency. But, if you aren't tracking, that doesn't matter.

Sorry you're having such a bad time with it. I've never had latency issues on any amp sims.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 14, 2014)

decreebass said:


> Maybe someone could enlighten me on their EXACT setup - or exactly what settings my iPad should be set to in order to minimize latency. Thanks!



For the iOS JamUp/Bias (with sonicport) I turn on the low latency setting, I don't understand how people can leave it off. I also force-close all background apps. 

For what its worth, on my iphone 5s, I had to delete the app and re-download like three times before it worked without latency. No idea why.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Oct 14, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> did basically the same thing



That is a massive, massive equivocation of the quality, utility, and efficacy of two totally different products. I agree that touring rigs are useless for studio musicians, but find me a really good producer who says that Bias sounds as good as a Kemper, and I will show you a producer who is high as ..... Personal taste is personal taste, but Bias isn't in the same ballpark as the Kemper. You're paying less because the product is inferior in the accuracy of its modeling; that's just how markets work.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 14, 2014)

I get no noticeable latency with a JamUp plug into my iPhone 5s. I make sure to close all other apps, and I set it to the lowest latency setting.

One strange quark I've noticed is that if I open Bias while I have JamUp running (such as tapping "edit in bias" on one of my amps in JamUp") I will notice a bit of latency that doesn't go away until I close both apps and reopen JamUp. 

The whole latency thing is subjective because it's so heavily dependent on your hardware, interface, and how you configure your system. It's also complicated by the fact that most apps/DAWs don't seem to report total round trip latency, instead showing only one measurement in the chain.



decreebass said:


> I've watched YouTube vids and people seem to love it and are able to get amazing tones and play fast tight passages with no trouble. And if you think about it, it should be this way - after all, I doubt an Pod HD500 has more processing power than my Mac Mini (granted it has fewer tasks to manage, but still...).



Bear in mind that regardless of how low of latency they actually get while recording the tracks for those videos, they have the opportunity to 'bump' their tracks by a few ms to compensate for any latency in the chain.

More to the point- the fact that a Pod HD500 has less hardware power than your MacBook proves the importance of hardware/software configuration. Like you said, the Pod is tuned so the hardware/software are dedicated to *only* the purpose of processing instrument audio in real time- most computers are not, per se. For instance, on my windows machines I know I have to go in and disable services like battery monitoring (which often throttles performance and hogs processing power), WiFi (which spikes resource usage to scan for networks periodically), as well as setting performance settings to focus on background processes. If I don't do that, I won't be able to get low enough latency without pops, clicks, and drops.

As off-topic as this latency discussion is, it's making me want to grab one of those Windows 8 tablets with Intel Atom processors to really test how much real-time audio processing performance is possible with limited hardware power.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> find me a really good producer who says that Bias sounds as good as a Kemper, and I will show you a producer who is high as .....



Tell that to him, not me, because he said that was the reason he sold it. 

And I didn't say they were EXACTLY the same. I said BASICALLY the same thing. I'm betting there were differences, but he didn't see a big enough difference to keep it. Have you tried both?


----------



## PBGas (Oct 16, 2014)

> You're paying less because the product is inferior in the accuracy of its modeling; that's just how markets work.



You are also paying for the R&D for a physical chassis, circuit boards, chips, in/outs, usb ports, internal wiring, LCD/LED, pots, soft buttons, switch, etc...etc. Factor that into the cost. Then you add on the effects programmed to the chip not to mention the electrical certification for the unit. For sure you are paying for a superior product because you actually have something physically there to manipulate. With the software, you are paying for some R&D and programming. Does that mean the software piece is automatically inferior? Absolutely NOT. I've heard many software models that are pretty much on par their hardware companions. If you record in any pro studio, take a close look at how many plugins the engineer is using and that will pretty much answer your question. It they were inferior, that wouldn't be happening. I have yet to meet anyone who can tell the Teletronix plugin from the real unit when using vocals. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tell that to him, not me, because he said that was the reason he sold it.
> 
> And I didn't say they were EXACTLY the same. I said BASICALLY the same thing. I'm betting there were differences, but he didn't see a big enough difference to keep it. Have you tried both?



The real question becomes, could one tell the difference in a blind test? We've already seen some of those answers with people who were tube aficionados who were unable to tell the difference between say a Kemper or Axe II or dare I say Bias and a real amp in recordings. I've heard some free amp sims that sound better than actual recorded amps. Many of us have as well. 

No question, the Kemper and Axe II are fantastic setups. You pay a hefty sum to have it all. The utility of bringing one simple box to a gig and running direct and away you go is always very appealing. The other is how easy it is to get a great recorded tones with these units not to mention the variety of them! As I was writing that post that evening a couple of nights ago, my intention was to return the unit that evening as it was packed and ready to roll and I was convinced that I was going to....but the reality is that I haven't done so as of yet and had a sudden change of heart. Had to take care of a little family emergency after I posted that and thus, that got me sidetracked for a couple of hours. I really have to think about this a bit more. At the end of the day, for the limited number of gigs I play and the fact that I am doing some fun contract work that will continue into the future, I have to look at some more portability than anything else yet still be able to get some great tone. With my Kemper, I can do this. With my amp I can do this. Apologies if I came across the wrong way on that post.

That being said, I am enjoying the Bias program and will keep using it regularly as it another great option.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 17, 2014)

Somethings things happen for a reason, I tell you. I get a call this morning about an audition I had for a local gig that is running for 10 days at one of our larger theatres. There are 3 evenings of rehearsals and 7 evenings of 2.5 hour shows. Its one of those "Who's got talent" kind of shows where we play a few songs to showcase each singer. I never thought I would get the gig and the $$$ are great! The bass player I worked with over the summer on a project at one of the studios told me to try out for it and low and behold....there we are now. 

I had a couple of contracts to sign for it and then I was told to contact the stage manager to introduce myself and hear the requirements, what I am allowed and not allowed to bring/use. He said, no amps as they don't want any loud floor noise in the pit area. I have a very small area to work with so only 2 guitars that I can bring, no large pedalboards, etc...etc. Everything is run via in ears at the board. Drummer is using an expensive yamaha electronic kit. Bass, guitar, keys are direct in. He tells me I will need a Pod or something like that to go direct in. 

Perhaps this was just meant to be? So it looks like I'll keep my Kemper after all. I could use the ipad with Bias/Jamup but I think I'll bring that as a backup because switching effects on that compared to the FCB1010 with the Uno chip is much easier and I can setup performances.

Now I have to learn about 70 songs......oy vey. thankfully I have a couple of months to prepare.


----------



## MrTeatime (Oct 21, 2014)

BIAS Desktop is now available for anyone to try.
I've got a redeem I used a few days ago. I saw the videos on YouTube and was very very curious.
I really hate modeling softwares. I hate to have to startup a computer and everything to play guitar. I used to play e-drums (Roland TD12) using BFD with an MIDI USB interface.
But I really hate latency (even a few ms is too much for me) and really hate not being able to play within seconds so I ended up using the TD-12 sounds only, not as good but much more convenient.
I was really curious about BIAS, I was starting to think how I could use it as an additionnal preamp in my simple setup (Guitar -> GSP1101 -> Orange Micro Terror -> Orange PPC112, not the best rig ever but fine by me right now).
BIAS sounded a bit like a dream come true, an affordable preamp only AXE FX 2, kinda.
Could I have better MkIV and 5150 emulations? Maybe add a Cornford Hellcat and Carvin X100B later?
Right now, the answer is no.
First, the "Pro" version is quite expensive. I thought it would be under 100$.
I'd still be ok with the price if I liked what I heard.
I used my GSP1101 as an USB guitar interface, using ASIO drivers. I got a decent latency using 64 samples buffer. Still too much for my taste but I'll try to get a lower latency using my Delta 1010 PCI card.
I've tried the 5150 and some other amps, and maybe I'm doing something wrong but it didn't sound that great on my Orange amps. Boomy and awfull low end, ugly high ends.
I'll try again this week end, using my Delta 1010 in the GSP1101 loop...


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Oct 22, 2014)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/david-mcd/bias-djeneric-djent[/SC]

I just got the demo, but I think it's actually pretty decent. 

It sounds very much like an amp mic'd up, I do wish they had some pedal and effect options though. Guitar rig/TH2 has them beat there, but I do think their amp modeling is just wonderful. 

I'm going to try more things later, like adding a pedal or two to the mix.


----------



## FRPositiveGrid (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys, awesome conversation here!

Just want to let you guys know that it´s "recording month" here at Positive Grid.
I see some of you guys thinking that the price of BIAS Desktop is quite high, so this might be interesting for you.
You can basically get a great discount for our software!
Positive Grid® | BIAS® Amp Match Modeler | JAMUP® Multi-Effects &#8211; Recording Month

Here´s a little insight:
It´s quite different to release BIAS as a plugin compared to releasing it as an app. The app needs to run on an iOS device. But in terms of making a plugin for DAW´s, things get a bit more complicated. Imagine, the plugin needs to run stable on a LOT of recording programs (Cubase, Logic, Reaper, Pro Tools,.....) Also, it´s available for both MAC and PC. So it requires a lot more work to make it smooth for every platform. 

Also, there´s a contest going on on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/positivegr...5580448793626/918071744877823/?type=1&theater

Hit me up if you have any questions, always here to help


----------

